
You’re 5x More Likely to Get a Job Interview If You Apply by 10am - Sujan
https://talentworks.blog/2017/10/19/youre-5x-more-likely-to-get-job-interview-if-you-apply-by-10am/
======
al2o3cr

        But really, when something feels random, it usually means that there’s something we don’t understand
    

You'd improve that understanding by showing standard deviations on that graph.
Are the fluctuations bigger than expected by chance? How much bigger?

You'd increase it even more by mentioning that subsequent research wasn't
nearly as definitive on the "lunch break effect":
[http://journal.sjdm.org/16/16823/jdm16823.html](http://journal.sjdm.org/16/16823/jdm16823.html)

